# Current Stereo/HT setup



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

Stereo, living room:

Sources:
Sony 222ES SACD 5-disc changer
Logitech Squeezebox Touch

Preamp:
Outlaw RR2150

Amp:
Emotiva XPA-2

Speakers:
GR AV-1s, DIY

Sub:
Dual Emotiva Ultra-12

Accessories:
Christmas tree
Red Squid (Red Cthulu) who guards the house when I am away.


Home Theater, man cave / basement:

Source:
PS3 Slim 250GB

Audio:
Logitech Z-5500 for surround from movies

Video:
Panasonic 42" G10 Plasma

Pics in my gallery


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

Bump for updates.


----------

